# Stolen 1985 DeRosa



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Details here in the Stolen Bike Thread


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

For an update on this bike, click on the link above.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Your bike, that bike, being stolen is a bummer. That issue of cyclist was one of the first bike mags I bought when I was a kid of about 14. I remember the article was about riding mountain passes in Colorado. I hope you find the bike.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow, that's cool to hear that you'd seen the Bicycle Guide article, I'll keep my copies just as a reminder. Who knows, maybe some weird twist of fate will return her to me. I have a strange feeling that's what'll happen.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey, I just bought a 1985 De Rosa from a guy on Craigslist. Do you have the serial number? What about a description? I'm sure it's not your bike but it is a sweet ride. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Paris_Metro said:


> Hey, I just bought a 1985 De Rosa from a guy on Craigslist. Do you have the serial number? What about a description? I'm sure it's not your bike but it is a sweet ride. Sorry to hear about your loss.


Here's the DeRosa I lost, what size was the frame you bought? This one was a 62cm.

Details:
Size: 62 cm
Serial Number: ?
Manufacturer/model: DeRosa Professional
Color: Blue
Other details: Bike equipped with first generation 1980's vintage Campagnolo Chorus group. Look ARC carbon pedals, Concor TI saddle, Sachs 8 speed freewheel on Mavic rear hub w/Davinci Aero rim, Front Chorus hub with Mavic Open4 rim. Shimano DA 8/9 speed bar end shifters, TTT stem and Cinelli bars.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry, mine is black with a 58cm frame. Too bad, that is a gorgeous bike. I'll keep my eye out on Craigslist for you. I always wonder how many of those bikes are lifted; especially when you can tell the seller doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------

